# Is it me?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am cold, not UK cold but cold enough to still have a blanket on my bed and today at City Stars I was cold cold cold but that was due to the aircon,
Yes there have been a few very hot days but it seems unseasonably cool to me, we even had rain on Wednesday night plus a sandstorm last night... is this global warming?

Maiden


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Maiden.... you're just acclimatised to Egypt weather!
When I lived in Hurghada, in winter, I'd be in Puffa jackets, jeans and sweaters.... the tourists would be running around in shorts and t-shirts... and sunbathing on the beach!
But.... I agree.... it should be warmer in May!


----------



## Tinytraveler (Feb 17, 2010)

I am not going to question why we have beautifully cool weather in May. I am just enjoying it. It is like some juicy meal you can't afford but on rare occassion...knowing all too well that tomorrow you will be back to luncheon meat for your brown bag lunch. I don't look forward to the searing hot heat that is coming that makes me want to hybernate in the AC until the sun goes down before I can motivate myself to go grocery shopping.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes weather is weird in here, looks like what the scientists predicted was true, more extreme climate as it’s getting colder for winter months and hotter for summer ones year by year! Not just in here or in the ME area, but it's all over the world!


Let’s just hope they’re not that right about coastal areas becoming ........... Part of the oceans and seas?! 


I wouldn’t complain about having colder weather than usual though, much better than the excess heat in here during the day these days!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am now officially Egyptian.. or so two of my Egyptian friends told me yesterday when we were out to lunch and I had a cardigan on lol.

Maiden


----------

